# How do you remove the carbon steerer expander plug in an SL3?



## IAmSpecialized (Jul 16, 2008)

I need to cut my fork down a bit. Can't figure out how to get the expander plug out of my SL3. Do you guys have any idea?

Chris.


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=169837

It has the answer for SL2 but I would think that it would apply to SL3 as well.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, that's exactly how I ended up doing it, without knowledge of that thread. It's much easier than it seems.


----------

